# [risolto] realtek 8139 netmount ... anche io questo problema

## luna80

ciao,

premetto che ho già cercato di risolvere il problema guardando altri topic con oggetto simile al mio ma non ho trovato nessun aiuto concreto.

queste le info che vi do:

-ho installato gentoo (kernel 2.4) usando lo stage 2

-ho incluso il modulo per la mia scheda di rete (realteck 8139) nella configurazione del kernel

-ho inserito 8139too nell'autoload

-lsmod non mi ritorna assolutamente niente

qualcuno può darmi una mano pf?

grazie milleLast edited by luna80 on Thu Aug 26, 2004 4:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tiro

posta

#dmesg | grep eth

e

#grep -i 8139 .config

----------

## luna80

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> posta
> 
> #dmesg | grep eth
> 
> e
> ...

 

allora:

dmesg | grep eth -> niente

grep -i 8139 .config -> 

```
 # CONFIG_8139CP is not set 

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set 
```

ho già provato a configurare diversamente il kernel, aggiungendo o togliendo moduli riguardanti la scheda realtek ma non cambia niente

----------

## Tiro

sembra ok ma non te la rileva....questo è la mia conf:

```
# grep 8139 /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

```

cmq non credo che sia questo il problema...te la rileva con windows...? (se ce l'hai o un livecd?)

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> -ho inserito 8139too nell'autoload
> 
> -lsmod non mi ritorna assolutamente niente
> 
> 

 

Hai provato a caricarla a mano?

----------

## luna80

dal livecd la scheda funziona: ho installato gentoo usando anche la rete.

ho provato a caricarla a mano ma non va, mi dice che non la trova.

----------

## randomaze

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> dal livecd la scheda funziona: ho installato gentoo usando anche la rete.

 

Non lo metto in dubbio, tuttavia prova a caricarla manualmente:

```
modprobe 8139too 
```

Se non va il problema é nel modulo.

Se va il problema é nell'autoload (che file usi per l'autoload?)

----------

## luna80

il modulo non lo trova: 

```
modprobe: can't locate module 8139too
```

per l'autoload uso il file 

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel -2.4

----------

## motaboy

É normale che non esista il modulo visto che l'hai compilato built-in nel kernel.

prova a dare 

```

ifconfig eth0

```

e vedere cosa dice.

----------

## luna80

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> É normale che non esista il modulo visto che l'hai compilato built-in nel kernel.
> 
> prova a dare 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
```

----------

## motaboy

Il mio presentimento é che, come ho giá letto in giro, per qualche strana ragione se il modulo é messo built-in la scheda non viene riconosciuta. 

Prova a ricompilare il kernel mettendolo stavolta come modulo. che é lo stesso che fa il liveCD.

----------

## innerbrain

Ho recentemente usato il kernel 2.4 gentoo (2.4.27) con la stessa scheda,

l'ho compilata built-in nel kernel e va tranquillamente.

Può darsi che ti sei perso qualche parametro durante la compilazione del kernel

----------

## innerbrain

mi è venuta in mente un'altra cosa...se dmesg non restituisce ninte la scheda non è caricata...e visto che non l'hai messa come modulo sei proprio sicuro che il chipset sulla tua scheda sia quello giusto??? Di solito se il kernel non trova la corrispondeza con il chip che gli hai compilato semplicemente non carica nulla.

----------

## luna80

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Il mio presentimento é che, come ho giá letto in giro, per qualche strana ragione se il modulo é messo built-in la scheda non viene riconosciuta. 
> 
> Prova a ricompilare il kernel mettendolo stavolta come modulo. che é lo stesso che fa il liveCD.

 

esatto: questo era il problema!!! ho ricompilato il kernel mettendo la scheda come modulo ed ora tutto funziona!!!

grazie mille a tutti per l'aiuto che mi avete dato!!

----------

## motaboy

Bene!

Metti il tag [Risolto] al titolo, devi editare il tuo primo post.

P.S. Mi ero dimenticato di darti il benvenuto!

----------

## luna80

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Bene!
> 
> Metti il tag [Risolto] al titolo, devi editare il tuo primo post.
> 
> P.S. Mi ero dimenticato di darti il benvenuto!

 

...grazie per il benvenutO....ma sono una femmina!!! eheheh capita   :Laughing: 

----------

## motaboy

Dehehe, non avevo letto bene il nick. Allora Benvenuta!

----------

